# Cured for months :)



## Psychostein (Nov 3, 2016)

Hello everyone, some of you guys may remember me I just want give an update on my recovery.

So things are back to the way they were previously before my horrific trip on marijuana, I sure as hell know not to touch psychedelics again.

I flew across the country to visit an expert therapist in CBT, I did EMDR + CBT therapy combined.

Honestly I would like to thank everyone here that supported me during my dark days, life is amazing I can't sleep not because of anxiety but I'm excited for tomorrow.

Recovery is definitely possible. 
Good luck ya'll ????


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Congrats  very happy for you. What was the main focus of the CBT? And how many EMDR sessions did you have? Also, what was the subjects discussed in the EMDR or did you just follow the lights without focusing on any memories? Thanks


----------



## Psychostein (Nov 3, 2016)

The main focus of CBT was to change your perspective on anxiety, dp, dr, existential thoughts all of it. My therapist made me view it as a learning experience.

With EMDR I was jumping into my fears, my therapist would sit me down and tell me that she's going to have me have a panic attack so I could get over my fears. My friends had a tape of me that night when I tripped it goes for about 15 minutes I couldn't watch it when I first had DP I was scared. I brang my phone into therapy sessions watched it every time until I no longer had panic attacks over it, then she made me jump into my thoughts it was scary but worth it.  I had 20 sessions. It costed me $6,000 AUD.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

I like that they said see it as a learning curve. I've recently been trying to change my perspective of the symptoms. Treating them with kindness. It's just an innocent defence mechanism to fear. It's nothing to be afraid of itself.. but that's very easy to say
Wow that's a lot of money for EMDR. I had about 10 sessions free with the NHS, did seem to gain a little relief in the last two sessions, but nit a lot. Thanks for coming back to tell your story


----------

